# Planning trip to Canadian Rockies next summer



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

We'we thinking about trip to Canadian Rockies next summer and wanted to ask for advise... If we go for 10 nights, is it OK to stay 5 nights in Banff/Canmore/Lake Louise (btw, which place is better from value for money perspective ?!) and 5 nights in Jasper area?
We don't want to go to deep into BC as we will take separate trip there in future...
Do Waterton Lakes National Park and/or US Glaciers Park worth a visit? 
Do O'Hara Lake in Yoho Park worth a visit? (we need to book tickets to this lake sometime in March as this place is restricted)...

P.S. We like nature (mountains, lakes, waterfalls etc), don't care about museums and cultural heritage


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess you are renting a car? Stay at Banff Springs Hotel...Lake Louise is 30 minutes away...Canmore 15 minutes. After 5 days I'm pretty sure you will be sick of all the pristine wilderness.


----------



## cougar (Oct 15, 2014)

Usually staying in Canmore will be cheaper than Banff or Lake Louise. 5 days in the Banff area and 5 in Jasper gives you lots of time to look around. Some people prefer Jasper as the town is less busy than Banff. The drive from Lake Louise to Jasper along the Icefields Parkway is beautiful. Likewise Waterton and Glacier National Park( Going to the Sun road) in Montana are beautiful too. I have not been to Lake O'Hara but I hear it is lovely . My favourite lakes are Morraine Lake and Peyto Lake. If you are able to come in June or September the crowds should be a bit less than July and August. You may want to look at prices of private rooms in hostels and bed and breakfasts and compare to hotel prices-as well perhaps Air Bnb? Many people camp and there are some tent cabins at Two Jack Lake near Banff townsite. Good luck with your planning.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Not sure your start point but we recently took the train Wpg to Vancouver,highly recommend this as it was 2 nights and eases you into the Rockies.

Jasper to Banff, a fine drive, anywhere along these routes the mountains are overpowering, little too much for prairie folk after awhile!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go south to Waterton, you may want to check out things like writing on stone (cave drawings). If you're in Banff, it may be interesting to take a few minutes to look at Bankhead. It was a railroad mining town just outside Banff. They literally packed it up and moved it to Calgary. All that's left are some foundations and a few signs. We found it by accident, then got a copy of a book on the town. There's a lot more in these areas than most people realize...worth looking for some of the non-tourist stuff.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Lake O'Hara is a stunningly beautiful part of the world. If you can arrange to spend a few nights there, then I would recommend it.

The old CPR lodge is too expensive - I suggest that you book a few nights at the local campground, then reserve your bus tickets for the bus that takes hikers from the valley to the campground. Once you are in the campground, you are in the alpine and have have access to some of the best trails in the Rocky Mtns in my opinion. A few painters from the group of seven did some of their best work there (Harris). Nights are a bit cool. I recall the one trail called "All Souls Alpine Route" as being particularly good. Even looking at the contours on the map gives me a nose-bleed! http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/bc/yoho/natcul/ohara/sentiers-trails.aspx
Hiking trails are in excellent condition, safe. pristine environment, glacier fed lakes. Nothing like hiking in the area, then tucking into a gourmet meal and sipping wine while the sun sets over the mtns. One of the most beautiful places that I have ever been to.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Watertown, while beautiful, is some distance away.

I would recommend a drive through Kananaskis ( did this today..it was beautiful w/ a little snow on the pass)and perhaps a stop at the Delta lodge. Certainly Banff, Lake Louise, Emerald Lake area, Yoho National Park,Ice fields, Jasper.

I would go further into BC..as far as Revelstoke, through Rogers Pass and Glacier National Park


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

Don't forget to visit Royal Tyrrell Museum and Hoodoos in Drumheller, AB. It wouldn't take more than a day to visit those places.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you go to drumheller, you may also want to check out the atlas mine. It's a restored coal mine with three tours (including inside the mine itself) was very cool.

Of course, if you're looking for something completely different, the Yukon has some amazing things to see...Dawson city, the tour of dredge #4, the cilikoot trail...amazing lakes, mountains, alaska's seafood...but don't go in the winter.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, Drumheller is amazing- well worth a day or two less in Jasper.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You can also check out Radium Hot Springs it is not to far from Lake Louise and Banff. There is also the continental divide to check out where the water either goes to the Atlantic or the Pacific.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the Rockies and our childrens grade 12 class always did a 7 day backpacking trip throughout the extensive trail system. Went with them one year as a chaperon and then promptly took my wife there the next 2 yrs. On the latter trips I joined the Alpine Club and booked into their cabin at Lake Ohara - a wonderful 4 day experience and used this as our base. The other trip we booked was the Stanley Mitchell Hut and did day trips from there. Membership is under 50.00 and the huts are cheap-$25.00 night for the Eliz. Parker Hut at Lake O'hara. The latter is easily accessible by bus (reservations required). Huts are rustic and in some you sleep pretty well side to side or feet to feet, etc on foamies with others. Not a big deal. At least its dry and warm and we found it a great way to go. If interested suggest you check out the web site for the Alpine Club of Canada. They also have clubhouses or "Front Country Huts" in Canmore and in Jasper and those rates start at 30.00 night for ACC members. Again, check out their web site. It was about 20 yrs ago when we did the trips but would do it again in a jiffy. Mind you, my pack going into the Stanley Mitchell Hut was 50 lbs and it was a 5-6 hr uphill slug up to it. However, my wife and I enjoyed the 3 litre box of wine I had hidden in my pack. Also took a few sleeping pills which solved the problem of the snoring by others. Fun times and a once in a lifetime experience. 
Just an alternative plan for you to think about. 
PS If considering the high country as above later is better due to lingering snow. Early Sept. is a good time. Also, if you are adventurous you can also hike from hut to hut and book them as you go. Lots of books available.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

In 10 nights I'd almost say skip Jasper. It's nice, but Banff/BC are better IMO. Spend 5 nights in Canmore as your base to explore around Banff and Kananaskis, then spend a couple nights in lake Louise to visit Colombia ice fields and explore around there and Yoho, maybe stay in Golden or Revelstoke for a night. I'd also spend a night or two in Calgary and head out to Drumheller, Horseshoe Canyon, the old suspension bridge, ghost town Wayne, and the dinosaur museum. Not be missed and a stark contrast to the mountains.

Edit: and I'd try to fit in Radium hot springs as well. The drive through Kootenay is amazing (I've only done that road in the winter though).


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I agree on Jasper. It is nice but you will make better use of your time if you stay south. We have the same opinion about Waterton National Park area. But...definitely go to the Icefields. 

We have done a fair amount of hiking in the past. Yoho is by far our favourite-Emerald Lake, Burgess trail, Takakaw Falls, Twin Falls, etc.. Radium drive is also very nice.

There are so many great options. Sometimes when we go back to visit relatives in Ontario we consider moving back since we are retired, But all those thoughts vanish the first or second day back in Calgary when we get to drive back into the mountains or drive to the coast.

It will depend on your personal preferences, whether you want to do some hiking (highly recommended), etc.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

My top Recommendations would be

stay in Canmore for the price as your home base and visit Kananaskis, Banff, last Louise, and surrounding area. If your not on a buget, the helicopter ride over was absolutely amazing. 
See the glaciers, do the ice walk or ride, and definitely the skywalk. I would stay on Jasper, but it will not be cheap, We went a few summers ago, and it was $200 a night for a one star place. I love Jasper though as I find it less touristy than Banff

If you want to continue west, the radium, emerald lake are beautiful.

Calgary and drumhellar are worth the stop, but it depends on the type of trip. If you like dinosaurs, then drumhellar is a must. 

I can't speak about Watertown as I have not been that I can remember 

Once you decide on a a rough itinarary of the places then repost, and we can make more detail suggestions.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Suggestions could be more targeted if Gibor mentioned about the type of trip planned and accommodation preferred, i.e. is Gibor mostly looking at road time, scenery and photo ops? Or some of each day, or second day, of hiking? Hostel, motel, 3 star or 5 star accommodation? It will be tough to include Jasper and/or Waterton Lakes and/or Drumheller in a 10 day trip.....other than a day trip to each. A must though is the Icefields Parkway between Lake Louise and Jasper. I would also include Yoho//Emerald Lake/Takawawa Falls in a Banff/Lake Louise trip since those spots are literally only a short distance from Lake Louise.

Gibor... over to you to give us a better feel of what kind of trip you are thinking of and we'll give you more targeted ideas.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone thanks a lot for replies 
Yes, we gonna rent a car ... we're flying from Toronto....
We don't want to stay at campground, as in this case we need to bring tent, sleeping backs, BBQ and so on.... so I'm planning to book bus trip to Lake O'Hara and just drive to Field and explore Lake O'Hara for 1 day...
I did a quick check if accommodations ... there are very few at Banff, practically nothing at Lake Louise ....and pretty decent selection in Canmore ...so probaly we gonna book at Canmore ...I checked google map and it's not long drive to Banff National Park or lake Louise....

From my research , Jasper looks much more appealing than Drumheller .... also we don't want to stay in Calgary at all (maybe 1 night on fly back)... also Columbia Ice Fields is much close to Jasper than Canmore....we also want to visit Athabasca Falls, Maligne Canyon, Miette Hot springs... 
The problem with Jasper ....accommodations ...there are very few of them.....more in Hinton , but I thing it's already too far? 
Waterton Lakes National Park is also look very nice , the closest accommodations are in Pincher Creek (half hour drive looks OK)...
Thus, I changed a bit itinerary: 2-3 nights Pincher Creek, 5-6 nights at Canmore, 3-4 at Jasper.... What do you think?

P.S. 10 nights I mentioned is flexible, we can stay up to 13 + 1 night in Calgary before flight back


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Gibor... over to you to give us a better feel of what kind of trip you are thinking of and we'll give you more targeted ideas.





> mostly looking at road time, scenery and photo ops? Or some of each day, or second day, of hiking?


 Yeap, scenery , photo ops and some easy to moderate hikes (esp. like hikes to waterfalls ) not exceeding 2-3 per day...



> Hostel, motel, 3 star or 5 star accommodation?


 definetely not hostel and not 5 stars  ..... motels, B&B, 3 stars it's fine , prefer Self-catered accommodation (with kitchen) ... there ara some on booking.com

btw, can we swim in Waterton Lakes or somewhere in Banff/Jasper area in August? How warm can be water?

P.S. Originally we had 3 options fro summer travel:
1. Canadian Rockies
2. Iceland (esp. after Wow launching flights from YYZ , even though it's not promissed $250, but more like $650 )
3. Budapest/Vienna 

Option 3 got excluded after Syrian refugees crisis ... Option 1 and 2 still valid ... depends what my wife and daughters would say on my presentation  ... I incline more toward Canadian Rockies, as I like mountains, waterfalls, forest more than geysers and vulcanos


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'd recommend a vacation condo in Canmore (there are tons) instead of a hotel. My parents were out west last summer and we stayed in a nice 2 bedroom condo with a kitchen and balcony with a million dollar view. I think it was about $1400 for 7 nights if I recall correctly. You can make your own breakfast and pack your own lunches for a long day of site seeing.

If you are going to Waterton make sure to stop off at the Frank Slide, Canada's most famous landslide site when a mountain collapsed some 100 years ago, crushing the small town of Frank. It's actually one of my favourite spots in all of Alberta, but then I'm a rocks guy.

And don't miss Emerald lake, takakaw falls, Mistaya canyon or Peyto lake on your way between Canmore and Jasper.


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

I bought Epic Explorer Pass on sale ($100; regular $180; http://www.brewster.ca/) in June and visited Icefield, Skywalk, Banff Gondola and Lake Minnewanka....didn't like the Icefield but cruise in Lake Minnewanka was awesome.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

As previously mentioned be sure to check out Alpine Club of Canada. Don't think you have to join and maybe 4 different motel type places in Canmore. Very reasonable and nice looking. Stayed in one of them quite a few yrs ago and can't remember the details but it was fine. There is also Banff Hot Springs for a change. Waterton is nice, lots of critters (elk, sheep, deer, etc) but we went in Sept and took our trailer. Enjoyed it. You can also take a boat ride to the other end of the lake.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

frase said:


> You can also take a boat ride to the other end of the lake.


 No whale watching though.:distress:


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

gibor said:


> Everyone thanks a lot for replies
> Yes, we gonna rent a car ... we're flying from Toronto....
> We don't want to stay at campground, as in this case we need to bring tent, sleeping backs, BBQ and so on.... so I'm planning to book bus trip to Lake O'Hara and just drive to Field and explore Lake O'Hara for 1 day...
> I did a quick check if accommodations ... there are very few at Banff, practically nothing at Lake Louise ....and pretty decent selection in Canmore ...so probaly we gonna book at Canmore ...I checked google map and it's not long drive to Banff National Park or lake Louise....
> ...


Drumheller as a town is nothing, but the surrounding area is awesome and the Tyrell museum is the best palaeontology museum in the world- it's freakin' amazing.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Gibor, Canmore is a good choice as an alternative to high priced hotels in Banff and as said upthread, condos are a good choice BUT have to get them soon. High season books quickly. At most, Banff is a 20 minute drive from Canmore. Banff and Canmore have quite a lot of accommodation. Lake Louise and Jasper not so much. I would not look at Hinton as an alternative to Jasper due to boring drive and Hinton is more boring than watching paint dry. Jasper has more lodging than Hiinton.

If you have to cherry pick where you go, I agree Jasper is a better choice than Drumheller simply because as you suggest, there are more things to do and see enroute to, and in, Jasper.

Waterton Lakes National Park has a number of accomodations and they should be still available. Pincher Creek is too far away unless you book it, for example 2 nights and make the day trip to Waterton in between those 2 nights (about 30 minute drive each way). Only nice place to stay in Pincher Creek is the Ramada (I know since that part of the world is home to me).

If you go to Field to see parts of Yoho National Park such as Emerald Lake and Takawawa(sp?) Falls, staying in the Emerald Lake lodge/bungalows is a real treat too but expensive and maybe no longer available.

If you stay in Canmore, I really recommend you at least take a day trip to Kananaskis village/Lakes on Highway 40 not far from Canmore. You can actually take a loop via Highway 22 to Longview west to Highway 40 and back out to Highway 1 for a spectacular drive OR you can take Highway 40 into Kananaskis Lakes and do a loop back to Canmore via Spray Lakes (partly a gravel road). Kananaskis/Canmore/Banff/Lake Louise were my hiking habitats for years.

The short of it is that you will run out of time to do all the things you want to do once you get there (weather permitting of course). I'd certainly suggest expanding your time to the 13 days if you can afford to do so.

Added: While Waterton Lakes is spectacular in its own right, you will have to consider whether that is the best way to spend your limited time. If you do that, use Highway 22 to Highway 3 and Highway 6 to get to Pincher Creek and Waterton Lakes. Highway 2 is faster but is very boring...or at least use the Highway 22 option for one direction of your loop. Red Rock Canyon, Cameron Lake and the Waterton Lakes boat ride are highlights. I second a trip to the Frank slide on Highway 3 west for a half day visit. My grandmother survived the slide as a young woman.

None of the alpine lakes are warm enough to swim in. The ice only leaves the surface of many of these mountain lakes in mid-late June though I have seen a few hardy (foolish?) souls in Waterton Lakes in late summer in years past.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AltaRed, thanks a lot for your suggestions .. need to check everything you recommended with google map 



> While Waterton Lakes is spectacular in its own right, you will have to consider whether that is the best way to spend your limited time.


 In order words , you are suggesting to skip Waterton Lakes if we go for 10 days (instead book 6 days Canmore and 3 Jasper) and stay couple of nights in Waterton Lakes if we go for 13 days?! Right?!



> Pincher Creek is too far away unless you book it, for example 2 nights and make the day trip to Waterton in between those 2 nights


 yeap, that what I was thinking ...2 or 3 nights in Pincher Creek... any other suggestion about accommodation close to Waterton? I couldn't find any (except Pincher Creek), as I mentioned, we'd prefer condo or self catering appartment...
The best reviews on booking.com has actually not Ramada , but Stardust Motel ... do you know this motel?



> I have seen a few hardy (foolish?) souls in Waterton Lakes in late summer in years past.


 Hmm ... my daughter won't like it  . Actually when we visited Oregon , we were swimming to semi-alpine lake and water was pretty warm in mid-August.... expected same from Waterton...

Could you please recommend any websites where I can rent condos/appartments in the area? I know that places are limited and want to start booking close to New Year.

As my daughter attending high school, we can go only from Jun 29 until Sep 3.... Any 2 weeks within this time frame you would suggest?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Any 2 weeks will do, but generally speaking earlier is better if for nothing else, longer daylight hours.

I would skip Waterton if you only have 10 days. There is no accommodation between Pincher Creek and Waterton except maybe a few B&B's in the middle of nowhere. Don't know anything about Stardust Motel but I would imagine it would be an old style motel. Might be entry level... Definitely not a 3 star I do not believe. I stay at Ramada (preferred), or Super 8 or Heritage Inn when I am in Pincher Creek. The Super 8 needed new mattresses the last time I stayed there. There are no condo apartments in Pincher Creek but some of the motels may have kitchenettes. 

Try the 'local' tourism sites as well as the usual Booking.com sites to find out what is available and then to the individual hotel's website. Not all hotels supply rooms to the Booking.com, Expedia, etc sites and some who do, may only supply limited rooms to these booking sites. Just Google things like "Pincher Creek Alberta accomodations" or "Waterton Lakes accommodations" and that should pull up links to the local tourism sites....that might provide a bigger range of accommodation.

http://www.pinchercreekhotels.worldweb.com/

http://mywaterton.ca/stay

Waterton should still have decent accommodation. For a real decadent (and expensive) stay, the Prince of Wales is an old CPR type hotel, i.e. think of the grand old CPR type hotels.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I lived in Canmore for 28 years...I think the hotels & restaurants are all over priced for what you get...sell some RY stock and go for the best...as for hiking ,sightseeing etc...it's endless. I haven't seen near all of it...in 10 days you can look in the goodie bag is about all.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor said:


> Thus, I changed a bit itinerary: 2-3 nights Pincher Creek, 5-6 nights at Canmore, 3-4 at Jasper.... What do you think?


If this is what you are after (wanting to go to Waterton), then I would highly recommend you make a short venture down to Glacier National Park also. The Going-to-Sun-Highway is simply spectacular and an easy jaunt across the border. Since you don't really want to commute from Pincher Creek (stay at the parks, either Waterton or GNP), 2-3 days is enough. Fly into Calgary, split right away, and 3.5 hours on highway 22 and you are in bliss. You could also speed down highway 2 and cut a little bit of time, then take your time on your way back through the foothills on highway 22.

If you spend the first few days South, then make your way back on 22 and drive through K-Country, 22 north until the highway 40 (loop AltaRed suggests). K-Country is fantastic and well worthy of spending time there, but it is a place that needs a lot of time to really get into. A hike near Highwood Pass (try Ptarmigan Cirque), elevation of 2200m, is the quickest way to get above the tree line, and a nice intro hike to the Rockies.

Driving North, you will make it to the Trans-Canada highway, and then you can set up the 2nd base camp in Canmore. From there you can explore all of the Kananaskis, Banff and Lake Louise area on as easy day trips. I would stop and stay near Lake Louise (although availability and cost are a factor), so you can check out Yoho (Lake O'Hara, really is among the nicest places you can see) for a day or 2, then hit the Icefields parkway and glaciers on your way to Jasper.

The downside to this loop is that it is a bit of an out and back to Jasper, then to Calgary, so you could save a day or two on the way back (i.e. 2 nights Waterton/GNP; 2-3nights Canmore/Banff/K-Country; 2 nights Lake Louise/Yoho; 2 nights Jasper; 2 nights Canmore/Banff; YYC).

There really is a lifetime of exploring to be done, and their will really be so many 'highlights' just try to pick one location to really explore beyond the boardwalk and venture into less 'popular' trails (although this is almost impossible these days)


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If this is what you are after (wanting to go to Waterton), then I would highly recommend you make a short venture down to Glacier National Park also.


 Yes, this is good idea.... so i can book 3 nights there.... one day got to Waterton Lakes park and another day to Glaciers Park... Could I expect big delays while crossing border?

The problem of booking in Waterton that no accommodation I checked allows 2 adults + 1 kid  So weird.... The closest accommodation only in Pincher Creek ...

and as per google maps, it's just 30 min to Waterton, but about 2 hours to Going-to-Sun-Highway 


P.S. anyone familiar with Bear Mountain Motel?
P.P.S.  or Dungarvan Creek Bed & Breakfast, Twin Butte , it's 10 min from the park


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

If I were going to head south for 3 nights I would do it like this: At the start of your journey in Calgary, take hwy 22 south, and stay in Waterton park night one, drive the going-to-sun road and stay in Whitefish/Kalispell MT night two, explore around Glacier, Flathead Lake (much warmer for swimming, especially in August) and then head back into Canada. Crankbrook/Invermere for night 3 then up to Canmore for night 4. Then spend 5-7 days in Canmore/Banff, then Jasper for a couple night with one night in Lake Louise or along the Icefields Parkway on your way to Jasper. And from Jasper back to Calgary take Hwy 11 out to Rocky Mountain House (long driving day)

I think we used VRBO for the condo rental in Canmore. I've also used AirBnB several times successfully for apartment/condo rentals, but never in Alberta.

Lake Minewanka in Banff is swimmable in the summer. It's cold, but warmer than anything else in the Canadian rockies, I find. (Flathead in MT is much warmer than this)

I'd also consider staying in a rustic hostel along the ice-fields parkway for a night. You can probably get a private room since booking so far in advance. It's cheap and quite an experience. I recall Rampart Creek and Beauty Creek being quite nice. Mosquito creek not so much since there was a trailer park right next to it and wasn't as secluded.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I recall Rampart Creek and Beauty Creek being quite nice


 interesting idea  ... never stayed in such places... on their website stated that room type is Shared Dorm... so 3 of us cannot get separate room? should we sleep with other people?! Should i have ny own blankets, sheets, pillows?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

gibor said:


> interesting idea  ... never stayed in such places... on their website stated that room type is Shared Dorm... so 3 of us cannot get separate room? should we sleep with other people?! Should i have ny own blankets, sheets, pillows?


There would be a divorce here if I floated such a thing.....


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Ah you are correct. Rampart and Beauty Creek do not have private rooms. Mosquito creek and Athabasca Falls do, for $63/night in August next year  I would absolutely not stay in a shared dorm room in any hostel, particularly with a family. Even as a late 20s man, I won't stay in non-private rooms anymore, though I do still enjoy staying at hostels when I can, in private rooms, for the cheaper price and the unique atmosphere compared to a hotel.

Perhaps it's not your cup of tea though, particularly with a wife and kid. My suggestion comes from the thought that it's a very rushed day to go all the way from Banff to Jasper in one drive and really see everything along the way properly. A stop overnight somewhere along the Parkway would be beneficial IMO. It looks like there are some hotels/motels at Saskatchewan Crossing or an Inn at the Athabasca glacier that might be more up your alley.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> It looks like there are some hotels/motels at Saskatchewan Crossing or an Inn at the Athabasca glacier that might be more up your alley.


 Do you know exact names? I've heard about some small motels there, but couldn't find any so far....
I've read pretty goods reviews about hostels at Athabasca Falls, Mosquito and Lake Louise (even though it cost around $200/night!) ... So maybe for 1 night we can try it ...


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

No sorry I've only every stayed at hostels in Banff/Jasper or camped


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I think the only accommodation at Saskatchewan River Crossing is "The Crossing" http://thecrossingresort.com/

When I lived out west it was pretty simple cabin accommodation. But the last time I was on the Icefields parkway it had considerably expanded to "66 luxury rooms", and they now have a very large dining room/cafeteria/gift shop building because it serves as major service center on the highway.

There is a modern interpretive centre at the Columbia Glacier that you will want to spend time at, even if you don't want to pay for a glacier buggy ride onto the glacier. 

I agree with Altared to skip Waterton Lakes if you are only going for 10 days - otherwise you will be spending too much time on the road.

Jasper (the town) is less of a tourist trap than Banff, and many people prefer it for that reason.

Neither Banff nor Jasper are cheap places to stay though.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I built the Banff hostel many years ago, maybe stay there and let me know how it's holding up?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

My advice is to stay for at least a week in Lake Louise area at Baker Creek Mountain Resort which is very close to Lake Louise townsite but still far enough away to experience peace and quiet. An added bonus is that there is a nice Bistro at the resort. By all means, plan a day trip to Lake O'Hara but make sure you make reservations for bus day trip as as soon as 2016 reservation period is open. A limited number of people are allowed in for day bus trips and the window for reservations closes quickly because it is just a beautiful area. I live in Calgary and so have visited Banff and Yoho National Parks many times. We always try to stay at Baker Creek. Favorite hiking and sightseeing areas - Lake Louise, Moraine Lake, Emerald Lake, and Lake O'Hara, Johnston Canyon, Peyto Lake. If possible, plan to visit Peter Lougheed Provincial Park in Kananaskis Country. Good accommodations at Kananaskis Village.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> My advice is to stay for at least a week in Lake Louise area at Baker Creek Mountain Resort


 Checked 10 different dates at this place and there is no availability  
accommodation at Saskatchewan River Crossing is "The Crossing" has extremely bad reviews at tripadvisor.ca ... the only accommodation in Lake Louise to stay around $200/night - is 1 double room Lake Louise Inn , but they also have very bad reviews 
Almost for the same price , we can rent 2 bedroom condo in Harvie Heights that has also good reviews... 
As per map, it 17 min drive to Banff and 45 min to Lake Louise.... If we book 6 - 7 night, we can have drives to different places every day... Do you think it's OK? reasonable amount of driving?

btw, any other places except Banff, Lake louise worth visiting that close to Canmore? Like Canmore Nordic Centre Provincial Park or Rat's Nest Cave at Canmore Caverns?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Why not splurge & stay at the Chateau Lake Louise? A few bucks more but will be the highlight of your trip. Harvie Heights is pretty grim, the locals there hate tourists & cyclists.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor said:


> Almost for the same price , we can rent 2 bedroom condo in Harvie Heights that has also good reviews...
> As per map, it 17 min drive to Banff and 45 min to Lake Louise.... If we book 6 - 7 night, we can have drives to different places every day... Do you think it's OK? reasonable amount of driving?


It is not far from either town and a simple drive in the morning or after dinner to get to and from. If you stay outside of the park, you can run into some delays at the park boundary, even if you have a pass. You'll experience a lot of crowds that time of year, so this could affect the trip overall.

btw, any other places except Banff, Lake louise worth visiting that close to Canmore? Like Canmore Nordic Centre Provincial Park or Rat's Nest Cave at Canmore Caverns?[/QUOTE]

The Nordic Centre in the Summer is mainly used for people training and for its' mountain bike trails, nothing much to explore there I would give it a pass.

Personally, I would try to fill the time with hikes. If you plan easy ones, then 2 can be done per day, and longer 4+ hour hikes can be reserved for the bigger effort days. IMHO, the Rockies are best enjoyed when you are immersed in nature, take time to pack a picnic lunch during your hikes and find something as an end destination (waterfall, lake, or view point), then hang out there for lunch and longer. Choose hikes based on the destination/views, and also your comfort level with hiking.

The towns have some charm, but all of them (even Canmore these days) are overrun with tourists and typical tourist type activities. If haven't done so already, pick up a guide book on hikes, and plan your trip around those. This will give you a more immersive type experience.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Eder said:


> Why not splurge & stay at the Chateau Lake Louise? A few bucks more but will be the highlight of your trip. Harvie Heights is pretty grim, the locals there hate tourists & cyclists.


because it doesn't allow more than 2 ppl in the room, so we'll need 2 double rooms that cost $7,738 for 6 night .... I'm too frugal to pay such money for 1 accommodation


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Eder said:


> Why not splurge & stay at the Chateau Lake Louise? A few bucks more but will be the highlight of your trip. Harvie Heights is pretty grim, the locals there hate tourists & cyclists.



hey Eder when i was in college on the west coast i used to waitress every summer at lake O'Hara & moraine lake. We'd work 10-12 days, then take 3 days off for hiking trips. I knew most of the trails, screes, valleys, cols & stone shelters built by the swiss guides working for the CPR in the lake louise/kicking horse pass area.

the last time i was at O'Hara we camped in the snow in the campground in late august. Self, husband & infant daughter. We had a 2-man mountaineering tent from Black's of greenock & though it was crowded with the baby, it was watertight & dry as a bone in the light, fluffy snow.

Q to black mac: is the stone shelter built by the swiss guides still standing in the O'Hara campground? it should be, they were built to last 500 years.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Definitely stay in the town of Canmore instead of Harvey Heights.

I don't recall exactly where we stayed but it was somewhere on Kananaskis Way/ Montane Rd. in Canmore. It's a whole bunch of 3-4 story Condo complexes that also act as hotels (rented/owned by the condo corporation I think?), and vacation rental units. Nice new 2-bed condos with kitchen, gym, pool, balcony, BBQ. I'm pretty sure my folks booked through VRBO. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

peterk said:


> Definitely stay in the town of Canmore instead of Harvey Heights.


What is wrong with Harvey Heights? It much closer to Banff ... and except sleeping and eating we don't indent to do anything in the condo

The best Canmore condo reviews on booking.com are: 1Banff Boundary Lodge at 1000 Harvie Heights Road, T1W 2W2 Canmore and Silver Creek Lodge at 1818 Mountain Avenue, T1W 3M3 Canmore , both are between Canmore and Harvey Heights ...so do you count them as belonging to nice Canmore or gloom Harvey Heights?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

Banff Boundary Lodge is located just before Banff National Park east gates. You will notice some road noise since it's right beside the Trans Canada highway. People who are recommending condos in Canmore are referring to new areas (Three Sisters area). Another suggestion is B & B in Banff or Canmore (or even Golden for a couple nights)
I suggest you call Baker Creek to see what is available. I've found them to be very helpful.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Harvie Heights is an adjunct to Canmore... just up the road 1-2 km towards the Banff park gates. There are only a few places there. Just have to get in the car to go anywhere into Canmore versus walking from the hotels/condo hotels in the Canmore strip. Nothing to sweat about.

As for other things, I think you should at least take a drive through Kananaskis country. Highway 40 south and then loop back on the Spray Lakes Road (gravel) down into Canmore. It is a full day trip (or two) depending on how interested you are in the area. Other than hotels and some shopping on Main Street (and golfing), Canmore doesn't have much to offer. Lots better hiking trails in Banff, Lake Louise, Kananaskis. 

One thought in Banff is Johnston Canyon hike on the Bow Valley Trail. Quite lovely but also highly popular and really busy with tourists. Banff and Lake Louise are as busy as any of the popular US national parks.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> As for other things, I think you should at least take a drive through Kananaskis country. Highway 40 south and then loop back on the Spray Lakes Road (gravel) down into Canmore. It is a full day trip (or two) depending on how interested you are in the area.


Definitely will check it out.


> Other than hotels and some shopping on Main Street (and golfing), Canmore doesn't have much to offer. Lots better hiking trails in Banff, Lake Louise, Kananaskis.


As per tripadvisor, there are several very high ranked attractions around Canmore
http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attractions-g181727-Activities-Canmore_Kananaskis_Country_Alberta.html
Just wondering if you would recommend any of them


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Ha Ling Peak (Chinamans Peak) is a lot of fun,especially if you put a 6 pack of beer in your friends pack without his knowledge. A right of passage up there is taking a leak off the top without holding on. Trust me you'll know how hard that is when you get up there. Sign the guest book under the rock cairn and spend a half hour reading others notes.

Rent a couple mountain bikes at town, drive up Whitemans pass & pedal Goat Creek trail to Banff in time for happy hour at Wild Bills. Rent a canoe in Banff and paddle back to Canmore down the Bow River to get home. Or you can take the Legacy trail back to Canmore...its all paved & for pussies. We always took the trail along the South side of the Bow to get home ...it starts at the end of the Banff Springs golf course & comes out at the Canmore Nordic Centre...bring some bear spray like most of the tourists, our grizzlies like tabasco with dinner.

Don't forget someone has to pedal up Whitemans Pass to get the car...1800 vertical in a few miles...try sucker whoever carried the 6 pack to the top of Chinamans Peak for you haha.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Eder said:


> Or you can take the Legacy trail back to Canmore...its all paved & for pussies. We always took the trail along the South side of the Bow to get home ...it starts at the end of the Banff Springs golf course & comes out at the Canmore Nordic Centre...


Damn I didn't know about the riverside trail! Is it fairly smooth and rideable for older folks or are there a lot roots and rocks and mud to deal with? When I was there we wanted to do a ride between Banff and Canmore on the paved trail but decided against it since it looked kind of lame, was way too close to highway, way too crowded and didn't seem very interesting with nothing to see that you couldn't see from the car...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Half the trail is rooted up pretty good...I'd make sure I used a full suspension bike. A lot of people jog it and in the winter I have skied it as well.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I would be tempted to arrange a condo in Canmore for a week and do day trips. Something that can accommodate your family where you can do your own breakfasts, pack your own lunches for day trips etc. I would not wait too long to book. Tourism in Alberta is up because of the low dollar.

From Canmore you can easily do day trips to Kananaskis, Banff, Louise, Emerald, etc. If you can get a fair price on a Banff condo even better but I suspect Canmore will be the most value with good food/retail options nearby. If it were my family, I would spend more on a nice condo there and less on restaurant meals in the area. We stayed at one place a number of years ago that had an outdoor barbeque area and picnic tables. It was well used.

Buy an parks pass. I think the breakeven is about six days. Once you have it you can just drive thought the Banff Park gate right lane without having to stop at the wickets.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

gibor said:


> As per tripadvisor, there are several very high ranked attractions around Canmore
> http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Attractions-g181727-Activities-Canmore_Kananaskis_Country_Alberta.html
> Just wondering if you would recommend any of them


Very few of those attractions will compete with all the other things you can/will be doing on your trip. The Ha Ling hike and Upper Kananaskis Lake (in K-country) are the only two I'd pick off the list. Grassi Lakes maybe but once you have seen Lake Louise, Emerald Lake (Yoho), Bow Lake (on Icefields Parkway)., Maligne Lake (Jasper), Moraine Lake (Lake Louise), other lakes pale in comparison. Ha Ling hike has a steep grade so going slow is highly recommended especially for low-land folk but worth it for the view at the summit. Be sure to have good hiking boots.

I do agree there is good biking in and around Canmore but it is a case of optimizing what you want to see and do with your fairly limited time. The whole area will feel much like being a kid in a big candy store.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just on the off chance that you are used to the flat lands...... I have heard of visitors from the prairies getting freaked out (claustrophobic) when they encounter the mountains..... retired to BC/Alta only to return to Saskatchewan after a year or so.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

fraser said:


> I would be tempted to arrange a condo in Canmore for a week and do day trips. Something that can accommodate your family where you can do your own breakfasts, pack your own lunches for day trips etc. I would not wait too long to book. Tourism in Alberta is up because of the low dollar.
> 
> From Canmore you can easily do day trips to Kananaskis, Banff, Louise, Emerald, etc. If you can get a fair price on a Banff condo even better but I suspect Canmore will be the most value with good food/retail options nearby. If it were my family, I would spend more on a nice condo there and less on restaurant meals in the area. We stayed at one place a number of years ago that had an outdoor barbeque area and picnic tables. It was well used.
> 
> Buy an parks pass. I think the breakeven is about six days. Once you have it you can just drive thought the Banff Park gate right lane without having to stop at the wickets.


you list exact reason why we probably prefer to stay in condo in Canmore area.... we prefer to have kitchen and make some meals by ourselves than spent time and money in the restaurants (I'd understand when going to restaurant in France or Spain is attractions by itself, but doubt meals in AB will differe from meals inON) 

Good idea about passes .... I don't know how big lines are to enter Banff park, but nice that your can just drive thought ... Where and how we can buy pass? (hence we gonna have rental cars) and can we buy 1 pass for all AB parks?


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

You can buy the pass at any National Park. You can buy the pass at the wicket as you enter the park. I would use the drive through lane for people who have passes and through traffic, then go into Banff and buy your pass at the Park Office in Banff. Lineups will be shorter. Plus you will have some leisure to look through the literature that is available. There is no charge for Provincial Parks in Alberta or BC (overnights excepted).

You are absolutely correct. The restaurants in Banff and Canmore are OK for family dining but nothing out of the ordinary IMHO. IT can become expensive to eat breakfast and lunch if you are travelling with a family. Meals are expensive in these places. Meal cost is one area where you can in fact economize... but get a decent condo. Have a list, then go and get your groceries. After that, concentrate of where you want to go, what you want to see. Watch for travelzoo or living social prior to departing for 1 offers on the Lake Louise chairlift. Definitely recommend the lift in Banff. We have never seen a coupon for it but as I recall you used to be able to save a little by buying your tickets on line. If you do this right, you will find that the National Park Pass is the best value going. Like others have said, get out, do some hiking. There are several books on hiking in Banff, Yoho, Glacier. You can probably get one at your local library. If you are in shape...one of my favs used tobe the Twin Falls hike but there are many more. Rent a canoe for a few hours of bliss on Lake Louise and/or hike up to the tea house about Lake Louise. Then roam around the Chateau Lake Louise and make sure you have a look into some of the large banquet rooms...the lighting fixtures are unusual!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

You can pick up the pass at AMA when you arrive in Calgary, it's tad cheaper, and again you don't have to wait to buy.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Or if you choose to go without a pass you can buy one from the wardens if they set up a pass check. You will need a pass going to Colombia Ice field, sometimes there is a pass check going up to Miniwanka Lake, otherwise not so much.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Eder said:


> Or if you choose to go without a pass you can buy one from the wardens if they set up a pass check. You will need a pass going to Colombia Ice field, sometimes there is a pass check going up to Miniwanka Lake, otherwise not so much.


Respectfully, Canada's National Parks (and Provincial Parks) are absolute gems that required the income from park fees to maintain themselves. As stated in Parks Canada - Fees


> Entry and service fees are charged at most national parks and national historic sites, where revenues are kept to support visitor services and facilities. This means that every time you visit a park or site you are investing in its future — and in a legacy for future generations.


The cost isn't prohibitive for the benefits received so please don't encourage anyone to take their chances without purchasing a pass. Do the right thing and purchase the pass and support *your* National Parks.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

P_I said:


> Respectfully, Canada's National Parks (and Provincial Parks) are absolute gems that required the income from park fees to maintain themselves. As stated in Parks Canada - Fees
> The cost isn't prohibitive for the benefits received so please don't encourage anyone to take their chances without purchasing a pass. Do the right thing and purchase the pass and support *your* National Parks.


+1


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

P_I said:


> Respectfully, Canada's National Parks (and Provincial Parks) are absolute gems that required the income from park fees to maintain themselves. As stated in Parks Canada - Fees
> The cost isn't prohibitive for the benefits received so please don't encourage anyone to take their chances without purchasing a pass. Do the right thing and purchase the pass and support *your* National Parks.


+2

I remember my first trip to the Rockies as a 21 year old University drop-out in 2008. I took the bus from Calgary to Banff, camped, hitch-hiked and hostelled all around Banff and Jasper for a couple weeks, then bought a second hand greyhound ticket (you could do that back then) for $75 back to Ontario. I think the whole trip, flight out included, cost $900.

It was only years later that I even realize that I was supposed to pay park fees my whole time there. I had managed to skirt the system unawares by not having a car, being a "walk-on" for campgrounds, or by always being in someone else's car while crossing the park borders.

Now I always pay and have a valid pass.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

The pass is a bargain by any measure-daily or seasonal.

Cheating on this is cheating yourself. These Parks belong to all of us and they require TLC. That is what we are paying for.

Buy the pass.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh the horror....btw I buy an annual pass each year and agree its a bargain. Just telling it like it is.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Eder said:


> Oh the horror....btw I buy an annual pass each year and agree its a bargain. Just telling it like it is.


If one is a member of a CAA club, some of the CAA organizations offer a 10% discount on the annual passes. I used to always buy mine through AMA (Alberta) for a 10% discount.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> +1
> +2
> Buy the pass.
> Cheating on this is cheating yourself.


Guys, I`ve never said that I attend to cheat and go for free 
At first national park we`re going to (and so far according to my preliminary plan - it`s Waterton) , I`ll ask wardens if I can buy pass...
btw, for years we were buying pass to Grand River parks here in ON

P.S. What is it AMA?


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

AMA is the Alberta Motor Association - Partners of CAA & AAA


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

P_I said:


> AMA is the Alberta Motor Association - Partners of CAA & AAA


oic  imho, all those organization is one big scam  they also issue this stupid document called IDP that surprisingly valid only for 1year


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

As a native Calgarian here are some of my thoughts:

1) The hotels in the mountain towns have gone up greatly in price in the last couple of years. Especially jasper due to the lack of competition. prepare to spend close to $400/night just on hotel there. I'm not sure if it's worth a 5 day stay.
2) Banff is great, but it's still pricey although there are other options. Personally I'd spend 5 days in Canmore and just take the quick drive into town on the days you want to go into the Banff townsite.
3) I know you said you don't want to go far into BC, but I personally prefer the Radium, Fairmont area to Banff. You don't need to buy the park pass, hotels are generally cheaper, the hot springs are better, better choice of golf. 
4) Waterton and Drumheller are both very nice too. It all depends on what you want to do and how thin you want to spread yourself though.
5) I haven't read your whole thread but you mentioned swimming. the mountain lakes aren't great for swimming. If you want to detour for a beach day, go to Central/Northern Alberta. Nice beaches there like Sylvan Lake. But you have better beaches on your side of the country, seems like a waste to me.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> If you want to detour for a beach day, go to Central/Northern Alberta. Nice beaches there like Sylvan Lake. But you have better beaches on your side of the country, seems like a waste to me.


I meant more swimming in mountain lakes where clean blue water and nice setting ... we really enjoy swimming in mountain lakes in Oregon (include Crater lake - even though water was about +16) , German Alps (just at base of Neuschwanstein Castle), New England .... about regular lakes you are right, imho Lake Huron and Erie are ones of the best lakes fro swimming 

Regarding Jasper rental I was advised on TA to check PHA is "private home accommodation that should be cheaper


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

CalgaryPotato said:


> As a native Calgarian here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> 1) The hotels in the mountain towns have gone up greatly in price in the last couple of years. Especially jasper due to the lack of competition. prepare to spend close to $400/night just on hotel there. I'm not sure if it's worth a 5 day stay.
> 2) Banff is great, but it's still pricey although there are other options. Personally I'd spend 5 days in Canmore and just take the quick drive into town on the days you want to go into the Banff townsite.
> ...


I am guessing Gibor is specifically looking for a Rocky Mountain scenic/hot spots experience so I wouldn't encourage deviation to any of those alternatives. It's different for us natives that have experienced the Rockies stuff for decades to see value in other settings.


----------



## crr243 (Nov 2, 2015)

gibor said:


> Regarding Jasper rental I was advised on TA to check PHA is "private home accommodation that should be cheaper


Do this, without a doubt. The official website for the JHA is: http://www.stayinjasper.com/showinns.asp
BBCanada also lists several of them: http://www.bbcanada.com/ 

Jasper Home Accommodations are a great value. They're kind of like a Bed & Breakfast, but without the breakfast. Depending on the offering, you stay in a separate suite or in a spare room in the owner's home. You may share a bathroom or a kitchen with the owner or with other guests, dependent on the specific accommodation.

If they're officially listed by JHA, they've been vetted by Parks Canada, undergo health inspections, and are licensed to operate as tourist accommodations in Jasper.

Prices can range from $60 - $250, depending on the season, the amenities (shared vs private entrance, shared vs private bath, etc), and the popularity of the given residence. Many require at least a 2 night stay but, if you call around, some will allow 1 night. 

My wife and I spent 1 night at a JHA in early September and paid just $85, while hotels were either booked or $300+. It was a dated basement suite and we shared the bathroom and kitchen with two other couple. However, it was clean, the hosts were gracious and accommodating, and it was affordable.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Do this, without a doubt. The official website for the JHA is: http://www.stayinjasper.com/showinns.asp
> BBCanada also lists several of them: http://www.bbcanada.com/
> 
> Jasper Home Accommodations are a great value. They're kind of like a Bed & Breakfast, but without the breakfast. Depending on the offering, you stay in a separate suite or in a spare room in the owner's home. You may share a bathroom or a kitchen with the owner or with other guests, dependent on the specific accommodation.


Thanks for the links 
We stayed in such places in France (who also has a government inspection and ratings), Czech Republic, Germany ... never had any problem .... hope AB will be at least not worse


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Johnson Lake near Banff, Quarry Lake above Canmore, and any lazy bend on the Bow River will get you the Rocky Mountain swim experience...when I dive in I usually dont get wet as I get back out so fast!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

gibor said:


> I meant more swimming in mountain lakes where clean blue water and nice setting ... we really enjoy swimming in mountain lakes in Oregon (include Crater lake - even though water was about +16)


Unless you want a George Constanza moment don't swim. Anyway, you could plan for a dip, just dip your toes and you will know, no where near 16C even surface temp in the heart of summer.

If you really want to swim, then Lake Windermere is your best bet (if you decide to go to Glacier NP - US one, and do the Selkirk loop).

There are so many things to do in the area, so if you have never been here before, "just do" the classic Canadian Rockies type circuit. All first timers find it breath-taking, don't sweat so much the small details. Everywhere is 'relatively' close and if you are not used to hiking in altitude, the 1 hour drives are a nice chance for you party to take a quick cat-nap. Most of the most classic and scenic views and jaunts are very accessible:
Vermillion Lakes/Tunnel Mountain
Lake Louise
Peyton Lake
Moraine Lake
Peyton Lake
Columbia Icefields
Maligned Lake
etc. etc.

All these combined with visits to the historic hotels and lodges, stopping to view wildlife, spending time in the towns themselves etc etc..

Just enjoy.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Keep in mind that these lakes are Glacier fed. That should be a good hint to their temperature..even in the summer.

Yes, I have skinny dipped in a high level lake during a hike. It was a very hot day and we had been hiking since early morning. In and out in a flash.....and it was very, very cold. But refreshing.

It seems to me that I heard somewhere about small chalets that Parks Canada had, or are, putting up in the National Parks. Self contained for visitors who don't have tents etc. Not certain if this exists but it is a great idea. We actually stayed in this type of accommodation in Kruger Park, South Africa a few years ago. It was fine.


----------



## crr243 (Nov 2, 2015)

fraser said:


> Keep in mind that these lakes are Glacier fed. That should be a good hint to their temperature..even in the summer.
> 
> Yes, I have skinny dipped in a high level lake during a hike. It was a very hot day and we had been hiking since early morning. In and out in a flash.....and it was very, very cold. But refreshing.
> 
> It seems to me that I heard somewhere about small chalets that Parks Canada had, or are, putting up in the National Parks. Self contained for visitors who don't have tents etc. Not certain if this exists but it is a great idea. We actually stayed in this type of accommodation in Kruger Park, South Africa a few years ago. It was fine.


These exist and are called oTENTik. They're available in Banff in Two Jack campground and in Jasper in Whistlers campground. When I looked last year, they were around $70 a night.

http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/pn-np/nb/fundy/activ/camping/otentik.aspx

You still need to bring your own bedding, so it can be impractical for someone flying in. That said, there are places in Calgary, such as MEC and University of Calgary Outdoor Center, where you can rent sleeping bags.


----------

